# Maruja



## Cracker Jack

Com es diu Maruja en català. He buscat la traducció però no apareix res.  Es pot dir Maruja pronunciant la jota com a la jota catalana?  Em refereixo a una dona que s'ocupa de i es preocupa per la netedat o el manteniment de l'ordre des coses.

Gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Com es diu Maruja en català. He buscat la traducció però no apareix res. Es pot dir Maruja pronunciant la jota com a la jota catalana? Em refereixo a una dona que s'ocupa de i es preocupa per la netedat o el manteniment de l'ordre des coses.
> 
> Gràcies.


 
Cracker,

segur que hi ha d'haver alguna paraula més nostrada per designar aquesta mena de persones. Ara com ara, no me'n ve cap al cap. 

El que sí que et puc dir és que quan la fem servir parlant en català la jota no canvia i es fa la castellana, com passa amb la paraula "pijo". 

Per ara encara no ha passat com amb el "ma_j_o", que va acabar sent el nostre "ma_c_o".

A veure si algú més ens pot donar una mà!


----------



## Pinairun

Hi ha una escriptora catalana, Maruja Torres:  com es diu Maruja en aquest cas?


----------



## Antpax

Pinairun said:


> Hi ha una escriptora catalana, Maruja Torres: com es diu Maruja en aquest cas?


 
Hola:

Encara que no sóc català parlant, en aquest cas es tracta de un nom propi, així que diria que és el mateix, Maruja Torres.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Efectivament, aquí sempre se li ha dit el nom pronunciant la jota com en castellà. Però fins i tot quan no es tracta d'un nom propi es pronuncia de la mateixa manera, com ha dit la Tradu. 

Salutacions cordials, 
N


----------



## Pinairun

Això mateix volía saber.
Moltes graciès als dos.


----------



## Samaruc

No sé en altres indrets del domini lingüístic, però almenys a València hi ha les "ties maries" que, sense ser exactament el mateix que les "marujes", crec que s'hi assemblen bastant, si més no, en determinats contexts podrien intercanviar-se (no en tots, però).

Ho feu servir els altres, això de "ties maries"?

Au, salutacions i paciència amb la xafogor i la ponentada...


----------



## Namarne

Hola,





Samaruc said:


> Ho feu servir els altres, això de "ties maries"?


Jo no ho faig servir, però ho he sentit més d'una vegada. Em sembla molt bona troballa, almenys per a algunes situacions.


----------



## betulina

Doncs ara que ho diu en Samaruc, a mi em sona "maria" a seques, en aquest sentit, encara que no arribaria a tots els contextos en què s'aplica "maruja", és veritat.

Ho he buscat al diccionari i diu això:



> *4 * * senyora Maria (o simplement maria)* _col·loq_   i _desp_  Mestressa de casa.




Amb "senyora" diria que no ho he sentit mai.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Bona tarda:

He estat llegint els comentaris. Jo utilitzo l'expressió_ tia maria _i quan vull dir que algú és molt "maruja"dic: _vaja tia maria que està feta!_

Salutacions
Isa


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les seves respostes TPS, Pinairun, Antpax, Namarne, Samaruc, Isabel-fr i bet.  Al principi se m'acudia el mateix deixant-lo a seques. Maruja com diuen els castellanoparlants.  Però no estava segur, doncs que vaig decidir obrir aquest fil.

M'he fixat també que en català algunes paraules en castellà es pronuncien de manera castellana fins i tot les paraulotes, o sigui - joder, gillipollas, etc.  També els presentadors en tv3 pronuncien cognoms castellans  aixì, sobretot la z, ce, ci.  És la mateixa cosa tant amb els meus professors en català com amb la gent al carrer.  

Acabo de preguntar una periodista i m'ha dit que si es tracta d'una redacció en català es fa amb cometes ''Maruja.'' S'aplica aixì amb altres paraules en castella que no tinguin equivalents en català. M'ha dit també que és acceptable aixì fins i tot articles formals. Què opineu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Acabo de preguntar una periodista i m'ha dit que si es tracta d'una redacció en català es fa amb cometes ''Maruja.'' S'aplica aixì amb altres paraules en castella que no tinguin equivalents en català. M'ha dit també que és acceptable aixì fins i tot articles formals. Què opineu?


 
Suposo que segons el que es vulgui dir...

I una altra coseta: afegir que maruja també es fa servir com a adjectiu (fins i tot en masculí): un programa de televisió "marujo", manera de vestir "maruja"... I hi ha molts homes que també són "marujos" (convencionals, de sofà, amb poques ambicions...)


----------



## Pinairun

Cracker Jack said:


> Acabo de preguntar una periodista i m'ha dit que si es tracta d'una redacció en català es fa amb cometes ''Maruja.'' S'aplica aixì amb altres paraules en castella que no tinguin equivalents en català. M'ha dit també que és acceptable aixì fins i tot articles formals. Què opineu?


 
Me sembla que, en aquest cas, _maruja_ s'escriu amb minúscula.


----------



## Esbotzegat

Una curiositat: al meu poble quan dèiem "les velles del poble" ja enteníem que ens referíem a les "marujes", de manera que no ens ha calgut mai tenir un equivalent exacte del mot castellà. De més grans, quan ja ens referíem a dones també més joves, en dèiem "senyora pepa", que podria ser una mena d'analogia amb "tia maria".

Després, de més grans, em sembla que ens hem passat tots a dir "marujo", per referir-nos també a senyors...

En aquest cas no trobo convenient que hàgim de posar "maruja", entre cometes, si podem fer ús de qualsevol dels equivalents que s'han dit o un altre com "tafaner".


----------



## Xiscomx

Al meu redol de Son Coq i el de Ses Cent Cases, fa temps, molt de temps, sentia dir a familiars i amics de forma col·loquial i pejorativa: *"Madò Pedaç"* (i irònicament també pels homos) amb el sentit que té ara *maruja* i _*marujo*_ en castellà, però mai fora dels dits enclaus:

_Abans de l'emancipació de la dona, l'ama de casa que a més de fer la dissaptada diària encara tenia temps per xafardejar i cotorrejar amb tothom i de tot déu._


----------

